# Andere Scheibe für Magura Marta?



## Schechi (21. November 2006)

Hab da mal so ne Frage: Ich hab ne Marta,... und ide hebt halt nicht! Die Scheibe hat jetzt so nen übelsten achter, dass ich den nemme raus kriege, und brauch ne neue, kamma auch andere scheiben rein machen, sodass die Bremsleistung besser wird?? Danke uiom Voraus!


----------



## Schevron (21. November 2006)

jup kannst du machen.
ich würde dir eine scheibe mit möglichst großen löchern empfehlen. das spart gewicht und hat deutlich mehr bremsleistung.

An scheiben kannst du alles nehmen was vom durchmesser her rein paßt. halt 160 180 190 usw

Wenn du dann noch geld über hast und ne Bremse willst die alles topt  dann kaufst du dir noch nen RB Hebel. das geht ab wie luzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (21. November 2006)

Ne Marta beim Trial? Oha da wird mir als cc fahrer ja ganz anders, die Bremsleistung müsste doch recht dürftig sein oder?


----------



## items (21. November 2006)

Tach,
du kannst die neuen Ventidiscs von der Louise verbasteln. Gibt ne offizielle Freigabe von Magura und geht max. bis 203mm. Besser wärs für das Einsatzgebiet natürlich ne andere Bremse zu nehmen, aber so würd sich die Investition erstmal im Rahmen halten und vielleicht langts ja.

bye
items


----------



## Schevron (21. November 2006)

ne marta hat ansich genug leistung.
allerdings muß sie halt richtig gut eingefahren sein.
Gibt genug leute die ne marta fahren. Wie gesagt is die Leistung mit RB hebel übelst heftig.
Ne Luise die ja ansich ev. bißl weniger leistung hat wird ja auch von vielen gefahren.


----------



## jockie (21. November 2006)

Nimm dir einfach 'ne Hope- oder VIZ-Scheibe. Die Hope ist halt (bei Jan) 10 Euro teurer aber bremst wohl minimal besser als die VIZ und ist halt glatte 41g leichter. Die VIZ hingegen soll leichter wieder zurückbiegbar sein.



items schrieb:


> Tach,
> du kannst die neuen Ventidiscs von der Louise verbasteln. Gibt ne offizielle Freigabe von Magura und geht max. bis 203mm. Besser wärs für das Einsatzgebiet natürlich ne andere Bremse zu nehmen, aber so würd sich die Investition erstmal im Rahmen halten und vielleicht langts ja.
> 
> bye
> items



Er fährt aber'n 20" Monty Ti, wie man unschwer lesen kann...dann wird er auch nur 'ne 160er-Scheibe benötigen und auch Gewichtsfetischist sein. 171g/211g/240g (160mm/180mm/203mm) inkl. der Torx-Schrauben (12g) ist'n bisschen viel, meinst' nicht?!
Freigabe für Trial meinst du sicher nicht?! ...gab's soetwas offiziell jemals von Magura?! *g*

Zumal...die Magura-Scheiben sind auch noch teurer...


----------



## Schechi (21. November 2006)

Also, des mit dem RB-Hebel, damit er genur leistung hat, trifft bei mir nicht zu:sobald es richtig nass wird, oder das bike auf dem fahradträger im Regen durch die Gegen gefahren wird, dann rutscht sie wie schnitzel!  aber das tut sie eigentlich auch schon so! Außerdem hab ich mal gehört, dass die luise z.B. mit ner Hopescheibe, bzw. die Hope mit ner luise scheibe nix hält! hebt das mit der marta und ner anderen Scheibe? Hat das schon einer ausprobiert???

Außerdem danke, dass ihr so schnell antworten konntet!!


----------



## Schevron (21. November 2006)

also ich hab schon mehrere scheiben an der marta gefahren.
eine runte mit kleinen löchern. glaub julie scheibe oder so. ne Marta SL scheibe, und jetzt hab ich ne Hope ähnliche scheibe dran. rund mit ovalen löchern.

ich muß sagen die letzte (hat die größten löcher) geht eindeutig am besten. Ich denke mit der monty spezial hope scheibe müßte sie gehen wie sau


----------



## Schechi (21. November 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> also ich hab schon mehrere scheiben an der marta gefahren.
> eine runte mit kleinen löchern. glaub julie scheibe oder so. ne Marta SL scheibe, und jetzt hab ich ne Hope ähnliche scheibe dran. rund mit ovalen löchern.
> 
> ich muß sagen die letzte (hat die größten löcher) geht eindeutig am besten. Ich denke mit der monty spezial hope scheibe müßte sie gehen wie sau



Und ab wann und wo und für wie viel gibt es die spezial-scheibe?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. November 2006)

die müsste es eigentlich schon geben... genauso wie das Freilaudritzel...

der MontyFelix hat gesagt sie kommt ende letzter woche...


----------



## Schevron (21. November 2006)

das is übrigens das gute stück.
ich find allein von der optik die geilste scheibe auf dem markt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxx xtp 203 (21. November 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ne Marta beim Trial? Oha da wird mir als cc fahrer ja ganz anders, die Bremsleistung müsste doch recht dürftig sein oder?



ganz und gar nicht 
die marta ist der hammer
mfg marc


----------



## jockie (21. November 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> das is übrigens das gute stück.
> ich find allein von der optik die geilste scheibe auf dem markt



Find'ste?! *g*
http://www.shiftycart.de/sd.php?shop=gocycle&d=252&s=l&ext=void.swf
http://www.shiftycart.de/sd.php?shop=gocycle&d=1143&s=l&ext=void.swf


----------



## kingpin18 (21. November 2006)

Die ist auch nicht schlecht und den Aluspider gibt es in viele Farben.


----------



## Schechi (21. November 2006)

Ich find des mit centerlock aber voll schei*e! mit adapter: is viel zu schwehr!


----------



## jockie (21. November 2006)

Haha, von den Motiv-Bremsscheiben der Firma _Dirty Dog_ gibt's noch mehr *g* Watt'n Tinnef!






 Ace of Spades (Spielkartenmotiv): 160mm (134gr)
 Alien: 160mm (141gr)
 Gecko: 160mm (148gr) und 203mm (247gr)
 High Roller (die Bong als Bremsscheibe - nur als limitierte Sonderauflage): 203mm (233gr)
 Skull (Totenkopfmotiv): 169mm (147gr), 185mm (186gr) und 203mm (248gr)
 Tadpole (Froschmotiv): 185mm (202gr)


----------



## Eisbein (21. November 2006)

koxx xtp 203 schrieb:


> ganz und gar nicht
> die marta ist der hammer
> mfg marc



also ich bin die Marta mal am 20" auf ner session probe gefahren (ca. 20-30min) und ich muss sagen, viel mehr power als ne V'brake hat die nich, besonders wenns nass wird hab ich mein V' doch vorgezogen. War übrigens die Marta von Isah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schechi (22. November 2006)

Ich will nur ne scheibe die habt, keine die schei*e aussieht und dazu noch schwer ist.


----------



## Schevron (22. November 2006)

wer ne leichte scheibe haben will,
aorta hat jetzt titan scheiben.
wie die von der bremsleistung her sind weiß ich nicht. alu is ja von der bremsleistung top, aber verschleißtechnisch ein horror.

titan -> nuja wenn se jemand testet kann er ja bescheid sagen


----------



## -|nS5|- (23. November 2006)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ne Marta beim Trial? Oha da wird mir als cc fahrer ja ganz anders, die Bremsleistung müsste doch recht dürftig sein oder?



Also ich fahre eine Marta mit RB  ... und das is das einzige womit ich 100% zufrieden an meinen bike bin. die zieht echt wie nen anker . Hab ne 180er scheibe drauf .... kann es nur weiterempfehlen. °! 

MKG nS5


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. November 2006)

bei der marta isses halt so das es bissl n glücksspiel is 
als  gibt die ziehn wie sau
un s gibt die kanste in die tonne kloppen.
naja
also un nee marta die net geht da bringt der rbhebel au nix.
also leiber bremsbeläge wechselnun bremsscheibe reinigen oder abschleifen.

gruß sebo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. November 2006)

hope. die geht ab wie feuer


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2006)

man muß halt schon auf seine scheibe und beläge achten. da kann die bremse noch so toll sein, wenn die beläge dreckig ölig oä sind und die scheibe nix taugt, bzw auch ölig ist, was dann zwangsweise auf die beläge geht dann kann das ding nix taugen.

mein tip für alle die net zufrieden mit der leistung einer bremse sind die eigentlich gut gehen sollte (von den Kolbendaten) -> holt euch n satz neue beläge. die kosten bei ebay n appel und n ei. dann gut einbremsen (mein Tipp: magura style -> ca 30mal von 30km/h (bei nem 20" halt mximalgeschw.) runterbremsen bis stillstand. dann zur feinarbeit und letztendlicher max bremsleistung beim fahren zum nächsten spott einfach immer wieder bremsen, ca eine scheibenumdrehung, ab und zu ein bißchen länger, mal kürzer. dazwischen immer wieder warten damit alles abkühlen kann. NIE heißbremsen
-> Vorsicht: neue Bremsbeläge verglasen schnell.
So hab ich meine prima hinbekommen.

Und dann das wichtigste damit es auch so bleibt -> Vorsicht vor Fett. da sollte man echt übervorsichtig sein, öl oder andere Schmierstoffe immer mit gutem sicherheitsabstand zu den belägen und scheibe verwenden.

wie beim einbremsen auch schon, hilft es auch beim fahren immer mal wieder ab und zu zu bremsen. kurz antippen wieder rollen lassen, besonders mit bremsscheiben mit großen löchern. diese reißen die oberfläche der beläge immer leicht auf und verhindern so das verglasen.

tendenziell sollte man auch organische beläge verwenden. Diese sind weicher als gesinterte. Für trial also meiner meinung nach besser geeignet.


----------



## trialco (26. November 2006)

Das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Kayn (3. Januar 2007)

weiß jemmand zufällig ob es für die marta sepzielle beläge gibt die, die ganze trägerplate ausnutzen, womit man dann auch mehr auflagefläche bei normalen scheiben hätte?


----------



## Schevron (3. Januar 2007)

meines wissens nicht. alle nicht magura beläge haben nicht mal diese unsinnig große trägerplatte


----------



## DH Kierspe (13. Januar 2007)

Morgn,

Hätte auch noch ne frage zwar nich über ne marta aber ne andere maggi

und zwar was mit ner gustav M und trial?


Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (13. Januar 2007)

DH Kierspe schrieb:


> Morgn,
> 
> Hätte auch noch ne frage zwar nich über ne marta aber ne andere maggi
> 
> ...


Viel zu schwer.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. Januar 2007)

ich würde mir aus gewichtsgründen keine DH-bremse ans rad bauen,wobei 4 kolben schon verführerich sind


----------



## dane08 (13. Januar 2007)

die neuen monty hope scheiben sollen nicht gut sein hab ich jetzt schon von mehreren gehört und bsxl hat auch keine mehr dran glaub der hat auch irgendwo geschrieben das die von der bremsleistung her net so toll sind.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Januar 2007)

hab jetzt gerade vorübergehend nen gustav-hebel dran... der ist echt sau-schwer!!! absolutes no-go


----------



## Robin_Meier (7. Juli 2008)

Also meine martas ziehen sehr hammer aber ich brauche für hinten neue beläge 
könnt ihr mir da irgendwas vorschlagen ( schön bissig  ) 


ach ja  passt die VIZ sheephead bremsscheibe zur Marta? weil die is 2milimeter dünner als die originale marta scheibe ( also von der stärke  )


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juli 2008)

meinst wohl eher 0,2 weil die marta scheibe ja nur 2 mm breit ist. müsste auch gehen hatte mal ne schmale shimano scheibe drin ging auch


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Juli 2008)

ach ja stimmt  sry ^^


----------

